# Gabelservice um Darmstadt



## dani7719 (3. Mai 2013)

Hallo zusammen ,
bin auf der Suche nach nem Laden , der nen Gabelservice bei meiner Rock Shox machen kann . Kann jemand einen Laden empfehlen und was kostet das ungefair ?


----------



## jatschek (3. Mai 2013)

www.Mai-Bike.de in Groß Zimmern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silvermoon (11. Mai 2013)

"Toa´s Bikes & more" in Groß-Bieberau.
www.toas-online.de/service.php
Schnell und zuverlässiger Service. Hatte ich meine RS und binnen 2 Tagen hatte ich die Gabel wieder


----------



## kirsten66 (12. Mai 2013)

freetime in Darmstadt


----------



## Yemi (13. Mai 2013)

Ich habe bisher noch keinen in dieser Region in Anspruch genommen 
  aber in Frankfurt ist man ja auch schnell.
http://www.jl-racing-suspension.com/service-preise/

  denn werde ich das nächste mal auch testen .


----------

